# Anal Seton



## coderguy1939 (Nov 10, 2007)

The patient had surgery for an anal fistula with a placement of a seton and back several weeks later to have the seton changed.  46030 is removal of a seton and 46020 is placement of a seton.  CCI doesn't bundle these codes, but coding both seems overcoding.  Any help out there would be appreciated.


----------



## amitjoshi4 (Apr 14, 2008)

The best way is to go with 46020. Removal Codes are never coded along with Placement codes. The final procedure was Placement only. It is logically justified also.

Thank You


----------

